# Planted tadpole tank substrate?



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, I'll be setting up a 20L for my vittatus tads and id like to plant it. I've already got the plants I'd like to use. The only thing I can't figure out is what type of soil would be appropriate to use. It will be like a mudskipper tank, with a landing on the left half for them to morph out onto. I'll probably have about 1/4".of sand onto of the soil that will make for easy basting out of waste. So, any ideas on what type of soil to use? My LFS has pond soil for $20 for 10lbs.  That's outrageous. I wouldn't pay it. So I'm not looking for anything that expensive. They'll much sooner get an unplanted tank with some java moss and sone almond leaves. 

Thanks for your help.
Mark


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Mineralized Topsoil

the plants will thank you...i use it in my reed frog tank and a small 5.5 gallon, and the plants exploded in growth and grew much faster than other substrates i'v tried.

As for what to cover the mineralized topsoil, i'd suggest turface, it looks better than sand IMO...


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

How do you think that would do without the additives?

Mark


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

i assume you mean the powders under the dirt? i dont use them...but i would still add the clay...


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

i don't use any clay, potash, or dolomite with my MTS. never had a problem yet. good stuff and fun diy project


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Done deal. That's what I'm using. Thanks!

Mark


----------

